# jpeg.webloc question



## jjmckeigue (Nov 23, 2009)

I am putting together an iphoto calendar. I have asked people to email photos that I could incorporate into iphoto. When I move the photos from the email to my desktop they say ".....jpeg.weblock" and I am unable to move them to iphoto. What do I need to do? Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you are using Apple's Mail app, at the top of the email that has the photos in it, there should be a save button. Click and hold it for a drop down menu which will have add to iphoto in it.


----------

